# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Slecht geurtje

## simmie

hallo, 
mijn penis heeft een slecht geurtje..
wat kan ik hier aan doen?

grtz

----------


## Agnes574

Helpt goed wassen niet?
Daarmee bedoel ik wassen met lauw-warm water en liefst zeep-vrije douchegel...ook onder voorhuid,als je die hebt...
té vaak wassen is ook weer niet goed,bij vrouwen toch,anders weet ik het ook niet...Té strakke broeken misschien?

Sterkte en succes,Agnes

----------

